# Corning Unicam Kit



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

halfamp said:


> Hey, I'm trying to guide my company into which fiber kit they need to get. I've had great experiences with the corning unicam kit (http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_TKT-UNICAM.htm?sid=45AD2D5DD7338974012DF4672EA363CA).
> 
> I've found this site allows you to lease the equipment with the option to buy it.. Anyone have any experience dealing with these products? I know I'd want the CTS upgrade (http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_TKT-UPGRADE-CTS.htm?sid=45AD2D5DD7338974012DF4672EA363CA)
> 
> ...


Interesting topic.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We use splicers and pre terminated pig tails, Ive only done those once and found them to be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one, and love it. 

But if you want, I can try to find some info for you to contact corning, and they will come to your place of work, so you can try it out. 

Also, they can help you out with the price too


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I've tried it out already, for the last three years I haven't even done a hot melt termination, it has all been unicam. I'm really just curious what that Quick press upgrade does. Have you used that specific item?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Not sure what that quick press is. We use nothing but the unicam pretium kits. I do a few thousand terminations a year, and have never had and issues with it. Definitely worth the price tag.


----------

